
AMD 7nm Zen 2 and Navi Supply Should Be Plentiful from Underutilized TSMC - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-7nm-zen-2-navi-supply-plentiful-thanks-tsmc-fab-underutilization
======
see-ya-99
Intel should take a lesson and fix their shit up just like AMD did.

